# Gibson strings $4.99



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes, it is Kijiji - commercial ad that leads to those:
BestBuy.ca
They have different gauges at this price, even the super cool/thin 0.001-0.046 (according to description


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If I didn't already have a shitload of strings here I'd give those a try at that price.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Expensive for 5 packs of strings


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@BlueRocker At 8 packs, it shows free shipping (for my postal code) That is $7.40/pack.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks for that


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

greco said:


> @BlueRocker At 8 packs, it shows frees shipping (for my postal code) That is $7.40/pack.
> View attachment 381678


Thanks - I only went to 7.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Free shipping on over $35.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Estimated taxes are $19.36?
Carbon tax? eeee I mean Fart tax?



greco said:


> @BlueRocker At 8 packs, it shows free shipping (for my postal code) That is $7.40/pack.
> View attachment 381678


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Bought 3 packs (2 9's, 1 -11...they didnt have 10's in my local store).
They were ready for pickup an hour after I placed the order. 
Dziękuję Ci, Arek.


----------



## jv100k (Feb 29, 2008)

Arek said:


> Estimated taxes are $19.36?
> Carbon tax? eeee I mean Fart tax?


Whats up with that?
Cleaned Ancaster of 9-42's in person for regular Ontario tax.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Bought 3 packs (2 9's, 1 -11...they didnt have 10's in my local store).
> They were ready for pickup an hour after I placed the order.
> Dziękuję Ci, Arek.


Nie ma sprawy.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks, ordered several sets.


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks ordered 20 sets total, worked out to $5.64 a pack. The taxes are off until you get to the final payment screen.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 16, 2011)

That initial 'estimated tax' amount is off putting, but it sorts itself out after going through the process. I typically use pure nickel strings and prefer the feel of round core DR Blues from stringsandbeyond, but at this price with free postage I'll stock up on GVR's.
Maybe clearing old stock ? I'm aware the packaging had changed.

Daz


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Dazza said:


> That initial 'estimated tax' amount is off putting, but it sorts itself out after going through the process. I typically use pure nickel strings and prefer the feel of round core DR Blues from stringsandbeyond, but at this price with free postage I'll stock up on GVR's.
> Maybe clearing old stock ? I'm aware the packaging had changed.
> 
> Daz


Yup. I had it do the same thing with the tax but once you actually go to complete your order, the tax changes to the correct amount.

Only one store in town had stock (1 set) so I ordered 8 online so I had just enough to get free delivery. Thanks @Arek for the heads-up.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheers @Arek ! Shipping to my home as we speak…..


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

SO I put 10 sets of strings in my cart, showed this total










Clicked the Paypal button, price seems to have increased










Switched to VISA, seems to be the correct price. Oddly 10 packages of strings are coming in two separate shipments.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Just to make things weirder, I got an email with the following Order summary, which looks like I ordered 20 packages of strings:









Clicked on the order status link in the email, shows the correct quantity. One hell of a lot of shipping if you bought these individually.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup I ordered 10 sets for $56.38 and only 4 sets arrived today in 2 envelopes ! Being 3 in 1, 1 in another. Seems a bit silly.
Even my receipt only shows 4 sets, though it was full charge.
Having a chat with someone now.
Apparently my order got split and the rest are on the way invoiced as a separate package. Hoorah !

At this price it's hard to beat and it looks like we've cleared them out of 10-46 sets hehe.
Well done Arek and everyone.

Daz


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Dazza said:


> Yup I ordered 10 sets for $56.38 and only 4 sets arrived today in 2 envelopes ! Being 3 in 1, 1 in another. Seems a bit silly.
> Even my receipt only shows 4 sets, though it was full charge.
> Having a chat with someone now.
> 
> Daz


I was charged separately for eight sets, then for two sets - twice! Hardly worth the aggravation but I'm calling tomorrow.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

One set of 3 came today. Two other sets of 3 are supposed to come tomorrow. 

No complaints. They were all supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Ordered 8 sets Friday. Got a package with 8 sets today.

Seems simple enough. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

It turns out that I didn't have as many sets of strings here as I had thought, so I ordered some of these Gibson ones. I wish I had done so earlier as you lot damned near cleaned them out of 10 gauge sets. I got the last four in my order (they are now listed as being sold out online), and also ordered five sets of 11s for my slide SG. I just hope it isn't 12s that I've got on there now! I honestly can't remember.

It is too bad the 10s are now listed as being sold out as I just realized that L&M would have price matched so we could have shown them the online listing and they would have matched it. Now that they are sold out, the only way to do it is to buy 9s or 11s, then exchange them for 10s a week later.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, I was able to price match at L&M this morning.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

They canceled 1/3 of my order. Offered a $5 off certificate on my next order.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

They have shipped part of my order. And that order is weird - on their website it is accurate but in the email they sent the amounts are all buggered up. Maybe I should contact them.

On another note, earlier today they had the 10s available online again but they are now listed as being sold out. A friend at my local L&M still did the price match for me though, so I picked up half a dozen sets of the 10s today.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

I received 8 sets of 10s on the UPS truck yesterday. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Two bubble envelopes arrived today. The smaller one contained a single pack of the 11 gauge strings I had ordered while the larger one (and it was huge) contained two packs.

They must be spending a fortune on shipping.


----------

